# John Edwards on the New Testament and natural theology



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 29, 2020)

If we pass to the _New Testament,_ we shall there also find this Argument used. From the Fabrick of the World St. _Paul_ proves to the Men of _Lystra,_ that there is a God, _a Living God,_ in Contra distinction to the Gentile Gods, or Idols rather. From _the making of Heaven and Earth, the Sea and all things that are therein,_ he argues the Existence of an All-sufficient and Self-subsistent Being, _Acts_ 14.15.

And again, _Rom._ 1.20. _The invisible things of God from_ (_i. e._ ever since) _the Creation of the World are clearly seen, being understood by the things_ _that are made, even his eternal Power and Godhead,_ even those Invisible things are clearly manifested by those Visible Works that he hath wrought. Or perhaps the meaning … may be _from the Consideration of the Creation,_ from this alone the invisible things of the Deity, _viz._ his Power, Wisdom and Bounty are seen and proved. 

For the reference, see John Edwards on the New Testament and natural theology.


----------

